
Why 'Ditch the algorithm' is the future of political protest - auggierose
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/aug/19/ditch-the-algorithm-generation-students-a-levels-politics
======
rococosbasilisk
"Power, Process, and Automated Decision-Making" by Ari Ezra Waldman is a good
discussion on how biases manifest in algorithmic decision-making. I agree that
an algorithm would be agnostic to the data, but that biases inherent in the
data would be cemented, not overcome, by agnostic algorithms.

